# Snake in toy box bites Gold Coast woman



## Blacky (Apr 12, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-12-2010
*Source:* 9msn

A woman has been bitten by a snake found in a children's toy box at a Gold Coast home.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## townsvillepython (Apr 12, 2010)

thats one extreme jack in the box


----------

